# 11/5/12 huron



## gov (Apr 22, 2010)

went 12miles little ne cleaner water slow day some eyes good marks we herd some 220 back pink lemonade and 185 backbarebaked blueberry muffin lake was 1-2 to1-3s great to get on the lake. grady.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the report. Any trash out there floating around /?


----------



## gov (Apr 22, 2010)

no trash as long as there is any type of noth wind keeps the dibree along the shore huron river wasn't bad at all i wish i took some night crawlers out with us.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Could you clarify the first post??? You pulled fish with leads of 220 and 185???? How many???


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Was out yesterday in the same area. There is some trash out there floating around, we hit a mostly submerged log while trolling. Water is fishable out there. Walleye 101 guys where up and they reported a few a fish being caught at long leads with RR at 185' & 220' back. We caught one fat 26" fish and had one pull back. ours came on 150' back with 2oz 6' ahead of lure, pink lemonaid deep RR. Awesome marks out there, water clears up and they should start to go.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

fishhogg said:


> Was out yesterday in the same area. There is some trash out there floating around, we hit a mostly submerged log while trolling. Water is fishable out there. Walleye 101 guys where up and they reported a few a fish being caught at long leads with RR at 185' & 220' back. We caught one fat 26" fish and had one pull back. ours came on 150' back with 2oz 6' ahead of lure, pink lemonaid deep RR. Awesome marks out there, water clears up and they should start to go.


Just curious what kind of depth you getting with those leads??? My chart does not go out that far and with a 2 oz. Should give it a little more. Also what speed on those leads. My thinking anything slower than two is bringing them up a bit except the weight may cancel that out. I don't know just trying to figure where the leads put you at and at what speed

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

We went out of Cranberry creek this morning and took a NE heading into the waves going toward the expected cleaner water. Had a couple nice pods of fish on the way across but the water was muddy and we had no takers at any of them. Went to make one last run until the water cleared up better and my bilge light was staying on so I decided to make a turn for the shore and get back in. When we came back along the west side of the Vermilion river the sea gulls were plentiful so I ran across that area and marked lots of bait and some walleye but it was the same super dirty water with no visibility. Cracked the weld on the keel about 18" in length going out. It is patched up now and should be ready to hit the water again Thu-Sun. Hope to see may of you out this weekend. The weather looks like it could be really nice.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Did any of you get a water temp reading out there? Yesterday I was reading 44 degrees but the buoy said 50 degrees. Is my fishfinder really that far off?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The bouy is taking temps 35ft down your looking at surface temp with fish finder 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> The bouy is taking temps 35ft down your looking at surface temp with fish finder
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Should be colder at depth and his surface temp on his finder should be warmer.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

The buoy web page says 0.6 meters below for sea water temp which is only 2 feet. That shouldn't be much different that the surface temperature was my initial thought anyway. Where did you come up with them measuring 35 feet down? That could be understandable then if I was getting influence of a cold NE breeze like we had blowing across the top of the water.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Jason Pelz said:


> The buoy web page says 0.6 meters below for sea water temp which is only 2 feet. That shouldn't be much different that the surface temperature was my initial thought anyway. Where did you come up with them measuring 35 feet down? That could be understandable then if I was getting influence of a cold NE breeze like we had blowing across the top of the water.


He may be thinking of the crib. I believe that is down 35 ft.


----------



## fishing4eyes (Oct 7, 2011)

ErieRider said:


> Just curious what kind of depth you getting with those leads??? My chart does not go out that far and with a 2 oz. Should give it a little more. Also what speed on those leads. My thinking anything slower than two is bringing them up a bit except the weight may cancel that out. I don't know just trying to figure where the leads put you at and at what speed
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Interesting to see. I know there are charts for putting a 1oz weight 20' up the line and that adds 33% deeper to the current curve. But adding that weight only 6' from the lure wouldn't that just give you the depth of the snap weight pulled? A RR back those length will get close to 30' alone, snap weights are speed sensitive also. The main thing there is once you do catch fish is repeating it what ever it is. Does anyone have a guess?


----------



## Deep Freeze (Jul 6, 2011)

Stedke always says to add 1' per 1/4 ounce...or in this case add 8' to the depth on the dive curve for the selected set back. In my experience, I have found this to be very close. But, yes, like you said, weights are very speed sensitive. If you're running them close to bottom already and them turn into them, they will be on the bottom dredging up mussels. Speed up or slow down and they will move vertically quite a bit, but that can be great to cause reaction strikes from following fish.

Greg


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

the best way to learn that i found out is pick a nice calm day and start in say 20 fow and take the hooks off your bait of choice and run it off the corner of your boat and watch for it to tick the bottom.. this is how i figured out my deep program out east with reefs and 3&4 oz weights.. many ways to skin a cat and what works best for u might not be the same as the next.. so many varibles that come into effect with weight placement and speed. sometimes u have to throw the book out the window and figure it out yourself lol


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Guys. Maybe to clarify my original question a little bit. The post made mention of leads of 185 and 220 back with an 800 RR. My question is the chart I have shows max diving depth for an 800 to be 30 feet on 30 braid with 167 feet of line out. So here is the question. I get about putting weight in front, which we do on a regular basis but what I am trying to wrap my head around is what is being acheived by such long leads of 185 and 220. The only thing I can figure is the fact with longer leads the weight is letting that lure get deeper. That was the only thing I could figure. My initial thought when posing the question is that without the weight in front, what is the reason for putting more line out than what the dive curves shows as acheiving max depth??? But I guess the longer leads with weight in front is going to allow you to get deeper that what the curve on the chart is showing. I know about the feet per oz deal etc, but the leads seemed pretty long and was wondering what depth those type of leads were getting the lures to with the weight. I know its not an exact science but was trying to see what that set up was running depth wise.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

ErieRider said:


> Guys. Maybe to clarify my original question a little bit. The post made mention of leads of 185 and 220 back with an 800 RR. My question is the chart I have shows max diving depth for an 800 to be 30 feet on 30 braid with 167 feet of line out. So here is the question. I get about putting weight in front, which we do on a regular basis but what I am trying to wrap my head around is what is being acheived by such long leads of 185 and 220. The only thing I can figure is the fact with longer leads the weight is letting that lure get deeper. That was the only thing I could figure. My initial thought when posing the question is that without the weight in front, what is the reason for putting more line out than what the dive curves shows as acheiving max depth??? But I guess the longer leads with weight in front is going to allow you to get deeper that what the curve on the chart is showing. I know about the feet per oz deal etc, but the leads seemed pretty long and was wondering what depth those type of leads were getting the lures to with the weight. I know its not an exact science but was trying to see what that set up was running depth wise.


I'd say you over thinking it. 

I was out on Sunday (fishhogg was with me) - we heard guys talking about catching a few fish at 180 and 220. Sunday (and Monday) were incredibly tough days for most everyone I know that was out and I spent more time changing colors, baits, leads, weights / no weight, etc. etc. trying to find SOMETHING / ANYTHING AT ALL that would put some fish in the boat. I suspect the 180 & 220 leads were more of a "what the [email protected]!L" effort. Sometimes you just need to try SOMETHING DIFFERENT...

At one point on Monday I had a big board out on one side for my deeper stuff, and was running inline boards on the other side so I could fish the real high stuff (top 3-8 feet of water) with shallow baits that don't slide down a big board towline very well when making a downwind troll.

We caught one walleye Sunday 150 back with 2 ounces 6 feet ahead on a Wild Thing 800 Reef Runner on mono off a big board running around 1.8 MPH and on Monday had one fish 70 back on a shallow husky off an inline board with mono and no weight running around 1.7 MPH - and it got off about 10 feet from the net. I don't recall "working harder" with changing things up to try and find something that would work with no results than the past two days. Speeds from 1.5 to 2.3 and everything you could do with 800 Reef Runners, Ripsticks, Deep & Shallow Huskys, Rogues, etc. etc.

Mon was last trip on the Carolina for me this year - pulled rods off the boat last night so I'd be the fish will be on fire starting today.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Steve,
I think you answered my question with your "180 & 220 leads were more of a "what the [email protected]!L" effort". My question was more to wrap my head around how to approach fishing this week. We really have not experienced an event like this in my life so we really don't know how to fish the "aftermath" of it so that is where the thinking is coming into play. Guess we will just keep mixing it up til something goes. Guys who are still out feel free to network up here. Hopefully we can figure this out.


----------



## Deep Freeze (Jul 6, 2011)

Precision trolling shows max depth of 28' deep at 200 back with maybe another foot of depth gained to 220 or 230. What chart are you getting your info from out of curiosity?

Greg


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We appreciate the sacrifice, Steve. And I hope you're right.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ErieRider said:


> Should be colder at depth and his surface temp on his finder should be warmer.


Try rethinking this considering the cold afternoon and almost freezing night temperatures.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Try rethinking this considering the cold afternoon and almost freezing night temperatures.


I made a general statement. There are times, sometimes in the same day we are both correct. Again just a general statement.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Www.lakeerietrolling.com reef runner chart.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deep Freeze (Jul 6, 2011)

That's interesting. I don't know where Larry got that information, but here's a screenshot from Precision Trolling that I use. But, I don't have the book, so maybe somebody that does have the book could verify.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

200 leads on reef runners was the winning program for the flw year 2 years ago. When the fish are at that 28-30 ft range it can be the ticket for BIG fish. I myself would rather run 1 and 2 oz snap weights at half the lead length but when the fish are in a funk sometimes they want nothing to do with a snap weight.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Deep Freeze said:


> That's interesting. I don't know where Larry got that information, but here's a screenshot from Precision Trolling that I use. But, I don't have the book, so maybe somebody that does have the book could verify.


His is with 30 pound braid, yours is with 10 pound mono maybe that is where the difference lies????? Not sure what the book says for braid and I am a half hour away from our book at this time.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Papascott said:


> 200 leads on reef runners was the winning program for the flw year 2 years ago. When the fish are at that 28-30 ft range it can be the ticket for BIG fish. I myself would rather run 1 and 2 oz snap weights at half the lead length but when the fish are in a funk sometimes they want nothing to do with a snap weight.


YEP - the longer leads likely "calm" down the action some and probably the difference on some tough days...


----------



## jsh62 (Oct 5, 2011)

ErieRider said:


> His is with 30 pound braid, yours is with 10 pound mono maybe that is where the difference lies????? Not sure what the book says for braid and I am a half hour away from our book at this time.


the book states that 30# braid and 10# mono depths are the same


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Good point on the 10/30 chart. I forgot about that. His book is only showing the 10 chart so it slipped my mind. Yeah, not sure where the 167 for Lake Erie Trolling came from??????


----------

